# Ram Air question



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

hey, does any one make a kit for early RA GTO's like the later GTO's ram air set up.i know the earlier GTO ram air was "fair weather" and the scoop was always open and couldnt be open and closed like the later GTO's.if nobody has a kit do you think it would be possible to make one my self?i wouldnt imagine it being to hard.maybe buy a set up from a T/A or GTO and buy the RA air cleaner and just fit it to my hood and make it work some how.idk i was just curious


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I know I`ve seen kits for the `65 Tri-Power cars.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

do you know where you seen it??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It was awhile ago, doing a search now I see Ames offers a plastic RAM Air pan with seal for $140.00, they show the metal ones discontinued. I was considering buying one a while ago when I first seen them, but they weren`t offered untill late `65 and mine is an early `65. I believe it would make a HUGE difference in HP, in keeping the temp down, and keeping the air filters clean.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have one that I bought in 1980 for $40 new. It's a fiberglass repro. I've run it on several cars, and I can't say that there is a noticeable difference. Nothing "seat of the pants". I never ran the cars on the 1/4 mile and had them timed to verify any improvements. The air cleaners get way dirtier faster, but the cooler air is help for any hot Poncho motor. Instead of cutting my scoop out, I milled the back side, until the horizontal bars showed daylight. It looks great, and keeps the bugs out. Takes less than a half hour to do with a die grinder and a wheel. I'm not using my set=up currently because I don't want to cut the hood on my '65. (You have to cut away a small flap of metal behind the scoop piece).


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

yea i noticed the small flaps.thats also why i wanted to do it is because my car runs alittle hot.about 200 on a cool day 215 on a hot day.but i think the gauges just have an override because i shut it off and it goes way over 240 and it doesnt over heat or crank slow when i start it back up.so just mill out the back of the scoop insert until it light goes threw?what about if it rains will water get into it..thats my biggest fear.i cover it on rainy days and at night anyways.


my friends scoops always open 
and my blue ford pick up is too.it has a 57 tbird scoop.i never seen any water in the engine compartment.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i just like the whole ram air deal lol.so ames?


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i thought it does add hp.because ive seen that non ram air 389's make 335 hp and ram air makes 360.isnt that because of the ram air??sorry for posting 3 times in a row lol


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I think you're confusing the hp ratings with the Ram Air option. The 335 rated 389 had a Carter 4 bbl carb, the 360 had the tri-power and a different cam. You will get a bit more power if you open up the scoops, but nothing earth shaking. You'll need to mill the backing off the scoop, and cut out a portion of the hood frame. That alone will give you better flow, I'm honestly a little skeptical of the benefits of adding a pan on top of the carbs. Open the scoop and use a low restriction air cleaner; you're result will be good and you won't be out $150 for the pan.

Mike


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tempest, If you use an open scoop, AND the pan and seal, you will only be intaking cooler outside air into your carb. If you open the scoop, and don,t use the pan and seal, you will be getting a mix of outside the hood air, and under the hood air. ( this will probably not help performance at all).......SOMETIMES opening a hood scoop COULD disturb the flow of air through the engine compartment, causing a rise in coolant temperature. The air should enter the radiator grill, pass thur the radiator, then exit down the sides of the engine and out underneath the car (it is actually helped by the venturi effect,and forward motion of the car). So....sealing the ramair system would be the way to go, even though you probably won't realize much if any performance gain......I THINK you can get a full ram air set up, repro, from OPGI, YEAR ONE, or PARTSPLACE.........not sure which. Eric the Rocket Scientist Animal:cheers


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

yes i did get them confused..thanks for your help.im not sure what im doing yet.that spectre intake or just a ram air pan


----------

